# GT: Dallas Mavericks vs Orlando Magic 1/23/07



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*VS








****NOTE EARLY START TIME 6:00pm****
* *Dallas Mavericks [34-8] vs Orlando Magic [23-19]*
| Tuesday, January 23rd 2007 | Orlando, Florida | TD Waterhouse Centre | 6:00pm |
| *TV*: FSN | *Radio*: ESPN 103.3 FM | 

*Game Notes*
The Dallas Mavericks exacted a bit of revenge in their last game. Now they will focus on trying to extend their winning streak when they visit the Orlando Magic on Tuesday.Dallas beat Miami 99-93 on Sunday in a matchup of last year's NBA finalists. Jerry Stackhouse scored 16 of his 23 points in the fourth quarter as the Mavericks (34-8) avenged their loss in six games to the Heat in the championship round and also extended their winning streak to seven games."We just had to keep grinding," Stackhouse said. "It was a great game which had some great players making great plays."The Mavericks, who have the NBA's best record, have won 20 of their last 21 games -- the only loss coming to the Lakers 101-98 on Jan. 7. Dallas shot only 4-of-16 from 3-point range against the Heat and nearly blew a 13-point second-half lead, but held on to win its fourth straight road game.

This is the middle game of a three-game trip for Dallas, which has won nine of its last 10 away from home. The Mavericks, a league-best 15-5 on the road, conclude the trip Thursday at Chicago.Stackhouse, who missed six games last month after spraining his left ankle, matched his season-high against the Heat and has scored in double-figures in three consecutive games.

Grant Hill returned after missing two games with a dislocated pinky and scored 22 points to help Orlando (23-19) snap a season-high five-game slide with a 90-79 victory over Cleveland on Monday night.After the Cavaliers cut into Orlando's 14-point lead in the second quarter, Magic coach Brian Hill busted his clipboard during a timeout, gathering his team's attention. Orlando extended its lead to 16 by halftime and maintained a double-digit lead throughout the second half.
The Magic have been a streaky team over the last month. They followed a four-game losing streak with five consecutive wins before ending their latest skid. Orlando is 14-7 at home and had won four straight there before a 114-93 loss to Washington on Friday.Dallas has won five of the last seven meetings with Orlando. The only two losses came in its last two visits to Orlando, including a 108-99 defeat on March 31. Orlando is 14-3 all-time at home against the Mavericks.










* Who's hot:* Jerry Stackhouse
 He rolled up 23 points, including 16 in the fourth quarter, Sunday at Miami. The sixth man tends to play in spurts and he may be entering one of those hot streaks where he carries the Mavs offensively. ... Dirk Nowitzki likes playing against the Magic. He averaged 34.5 points in two meetings last season and shot a gaudy 68.6 percent from inside the 3-point line. ... Dwight Howard has been a beast for the Magic, ranking among the top three rebounders in the league at 12.5 per game and improving his scoring and shot-blocking. He's a sure-fire all-star in the East, although he had a clunker Saturday, when he was 0-for-6 from the field.

* Who's not?* Mavs in Orlando
 There seems to be no rhyme or reason for it, but the Mavericks have left as losers in seven of their last eight trips to Orlando. Most of the losses have been blowouts, with the Magic's average winning margin 12.4 points. Last March, Orlando won, 108-99. Jameer Nelson torched the Mavericks for 27 points and after the loss, Avery Johnson went on a yelling spree in the locker room, predominantly venting on Jason Terry. ... Nelson, by the way, had a 4-of-12 shooting night at New Jersey on Saturday and is under 40 percent over his last three games. 

*Ninja Notes*
For whatever reason we play like crap in Orlando. It will be vital that we come out on top of our game and set the pace early and fast. Our bigs will have a long night keeping Dwight Howard off of the glass and out of the paint. These are the games we have to win. No reason to lose games to anyone out of the East.
 





​


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> * Who's not?* Mavs in Orlando
> There seems to be no rhyme or reason for it, but the Mavericks have left as losers in seven of their last eight trips to Orlando. Most of the losses have been blowouts, with the Magic's average winning margin 12.4 points. Last March, Orlando won, 108-99. Jameer Nelson torched the Mavericks for 27 points and after the loss, Avery Johnson went on a yelling spree in the locker room, predominantly venting on Jason Terry. ... Nelson, by the way, had a 4-of-12 shooting night at New Jersey on Saturday and is under 40 percent over his last three games.​


Well... Last time Dallas got blown out there because of a lot of injuries. Harris, Griff, and JHo were all hurt. I think it was JHo's first game back, and AJ was taking it easy with limited minutes.

This year is a very different story with players' health. Plus, we have GBuck and George to disrupt their good backcourt.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

See.... now you brought that game up. It was actually a very upsetting game to watch.

I remember watching that game with complete disgust, especially since it was our first 3 game losing streak of the season.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Alright... I think I need to get a life outside of the mavs. :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

If we control the boards Orlando should give us no trouble tonight. If we don't we could be in for a looong night ...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> If we control the boards Orlando should give us no trouble tonight. If we don't we could be in for a looong night ...


Damp needs to be a complete beast....


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think it will be hard to control the boards tonight. Players like Dwight always rape us. I feel that this one one of those teams that Dallas must win win against.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Damp needs to be a complete beast....


I want to see him wrestle with Dwight ... two of the strongest guys in the league going at it :bananallama:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> I think it will be hard to control the boards tonight. Players like Dwight always rape us. I feel that this one one of those teams that Dallas must win win against.


Any athletic big could "rape" us. :biggrin:

The only question is whether or not ORL's guards could smoke us tonight. They did in the past, but our perimeter defense has been great this year, and that may be the difference.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> I want to see him wrestle with Dwight ... two of the strongest guys in the league going at it :bananallama:


If Damp couldn't handle it, AJ can always send Stack out to give couple hard fouls. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Here are a few notes of interest about the Mavs season so far...

Over the past three games, Dallas is shooting 50.0% (130-260 FGs) from the floor after shooting 41.1% in the two games prior…the Mavericks are 11-0 when shooting 50.0% or better this season and 24-1 when shooting 44.0% or better…Dallas won on 1/21 despite shooting a lower percentage than Miami and improves to 8-8 when being outshot by its opponent this season (12-18 in 2005-06). 

Over the past five games, Dallas is averaging 15.6 offensive boards (78 total) after averaging 11.1 orpg the first 37 games of the season.

Over the past four games, Erick Dampier is averaging 4.3 offensive rebounds (17 total)…in the 12 games prior, he averaged just 1.8 orpg (21 total) compared to a season average of 3.2…Dallas is 12-1 when he has 4+ offensive boards (29-6 in 2005-06).

Jason Terry has recorded a point-assist double-double in each of the past two games after having the Mavericks only point-assist doubledouble in the first 40 games of the season…

The Mavericks have failed to outscore their opponent in the first quarter in eight of the past 10 games but Dallas is still 9-1 over that span.

Jerry Stackhouse scored 23 points on 1/21 at Miami, marking his first 20+ game since 11/29 vs. Toronto and his fourth overall this season (Mavs 4-0 mark)…it also marked just the second time this season he's come off the bench to score as many or more points as the entire opposing team's reserves (seven times in 2005-06)…over the past three games, Stackhouse is averaging 15.7 points (47 total) on 57.6% shooting (19-33 FGs)…his current three-game streak of scoring 10+ points is his longest since a four-game run from 11/27-12/4.

- GO MAVS!!!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

That was taken from an e-mail "Mavericks e-Alert."


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Alright... I think I need to get a life outside of the mavs. :biggrin:


lies
theres no such thing!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Off to a good start so far. 19-9 with 4:47 to go in the first...............

I'm off to the NHL All Star Game skills challenge............


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Our bigs are getting into foul trouble early. Damp with 2 PF, and Diop has 2 as well....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Off to a good start so far. 19-9 with 4:47 to go in the first...............
> 
> I'm off to the NHL All Star Game skills challenge............


Wow.... you are a NHL fan? Or... HDNet got you free tix to the All Star Game? lol...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dallas already has 16 FGA, while ORL has 9 FGA. That's a good edge. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Also, Dallas has racked up 7 assists to 1 assist for ORL.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dirk leads the team in assists with 3!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Dirk leads the team in assists with 3!


LOL... make that 4 for Dirk.

Is this a potential triple-double for Dirk?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Anybody paying attention to the PHX game?

Looks like the Suns are giving the Wizards a little payback....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

hmmm.... Mbenga got 3 PF's already!

That's 7 PF on our bigs... or we have 11 PF's left to give!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I just noticed that Devin didn't start?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Looks like Diop's been working on his quick hands. 3 STEALS thus far.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah Ed, Avery wanted George on Grant Hill. He's their biggest perimeter threat but he's too big for Harris.

Dirk's got 7 assists and 5 rebounds at the half to go with 16 points. He could be on his way to his first ever triple double. (Wouldn't it suck to get double digit assists for the first time in his career and not get the 10 rebounds?)


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> Anybody paying attention to the PHX game?
> 
> Looks like the Suns are giving the Wizards a little payback....



they just wont lose...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> they just wont lose...


and I bet thats what they think aboout us...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Wow.... you are a NHL fan? Or... HDNet got you free tix to the All Star Game? lol...


The latter......


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dirk was great, near triple dub.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dirk has really improved his passing.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Dirk was great, near triple dub.


All the clammer about getting Dirk into the HOF...and he doesn't have a TD yet in his career. 

:chill: ??


----------

